# Vomiting, Lethargy, Heavy Breathing, White Discharge w/ Foul Smell, Restless, HELP!



## sookie'sMom (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi everyone. We have a 7 month old female border collie/flat-coated retriever mix. We just got her from my sister about 3 weeks ago. Very active puppy. Last Monday, we got her spayed, micro-chipped, dewclaw and DAP2 vaccine. She was prescribed with novox for pain and finished it by Thursday. Since there was a little lost of appetite, the vet advised to mix wet food with her dry food. She's been recovering fine, acting like she didn't have any surgery at all until today. When we woke up she went potty 1 & 2 normally.. as the day went by I noticed she was not being herself. She did not eat since last night, and she puked around 12pm, couldn't get comfortable sitting or laying down, and started breathing heavy/panting. We took her to the emergency clinic around 2pm. They did an X-ray and found nothing so they just gave her fluids and a shot for the nausea, and they let us take her home and told to just keep an eye and come back if we need further diagnosis. We were told to fast her for 12 hours and then try to boil a chicken and feed her since it's bland. Since she hasn't eaten anything since last night, we just tried to give her the chicken but she only took 2 bites and didn't want to drink water. She has no energy, very lethargic and just lays next to me and breathes heavily. I just noticed that she started smelling awful, then I saw a white discharge, which I'm not sure if it came from her vagina or her anus... Please help? 

Concerned 1st time mom


----------



## Red Fraggle (Nov 23, 2011)

OMG take her back to the vet and don't bring her home again until they give you an answer (take her to a different vet if you have to).


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

She needs to go back to the vet or maybe even a different vet.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Heavy breathing, lethargy and no appetite = vet visit asap. If your only choice is the same ER you went to, then so be it. Otherwise, try another e-vet. The IV fluids should have helped. The white discharge could be anal glands (fishy smell)or she could be some sort of estres. Even though she was spayed, her hormones have not settled. It is possible she may have a secondary infection, or if you're in the midst of a heat wave, the heat could be bothering her. Either way, I'd have it checked out and at min. call the e-vet, or your regular vet.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

One other thought. She had her DAP2 vaccinations "during" surgery which in some dogs can induce an adverse reaction to the vaccines given. Have you discussed this possibility with your vet?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I would be concerned about this:
Stump Pyometra
Stump pyometra is a serious health condition that may occur in female dogs that underwent Ovariohysterectomy (spaying). In this condition, the remaining stump of the resected Uterus becomes infected and filled with a purulent fluid. The symptoms are similar to those of true pyometra. The risk of this condition is significantly reduced if no uterine or ovarian tissue remains from the original ovariohysterectomy. Diagnosis of a stump pyometra may be challenging as pyometra is often discounted as a possibility if the dog has been previously spayed.
We had a doberman who was spayed through a rescue come in with the same symptoms. Doc suspected a stump pyo and sent the dog to a specialist for an ultrasound. Turned out it was a stump pyo. I would get a second opinion and ask if this could be a possiblity.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I wonder how this dog is now. I hate when new posters post stuff like this then never come back.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> I wonder how this dog is now. I hate when new posters post stuff like this then never come back.


Agreed. I would like to know too.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. Hope your dog is alright.


----------



## sookie'sMom (Jul 1, 2012)

Howdy folks. Thanks for all the responses and also concerned about how my baby is doing. I'm sorry if I haven't responded on the thread, I meant to respond yesterday but I have a lot to take care of.. She's doing so much better now, back to her old self. What a weekend we had tho. We took her to the emergency last Saturday after she puked, they only did an X-ray as the doc assumed she ingested something. Since they didn't find anything, they gave her fluids and nausea shot and let us take her home. We had to bring her back the next day, Sunday because she was not feeling any better. Still didn't want to eat nor drink and very weak and started to have that foul smelling white discharge. The doc did blood work this time and found that her white blood cells were elevated so she did have an infection. They sent us home with an antibiotic and $800 later. And she did a quick ultrasound from their 'crappy' machine as she stated for 'free'. The results scared us as she said one of her kidneys was enlarged and she was seeing something with her ureter that she assumes was accidentally tied up when she got spayed. Immediately asked us to let her stay in for a few days and have the specialist next door can really looked into the kidneys further for another $800. We had to refuse as it was sounding more ridiculous and my gut was saying NO. Next day, monday, we got an appointment with a local vet(1st vet since we got her) and had her checked up and this time we were more concered as she still hasn't gone potty #2 since Saturday morning. The vet pulled out the hard poop and her diagnosis was that since when she got spayed she was only given 3 days worth of pain meds, that she *ran out too early so Saturday all the pain just kicked in and her body couldn't handle, which was also the reason why she didn't want to go potty #2 because of the pain from pushing. This local vet prescribed a few more days of pain meds and also did an ultrasound on her kidneys as the doc from emergency sent her papers there. She said that the kidneys look perfectly fine and should there be nothing to worry about and her concern is more of her pain, appetite and bowel movement. Yesterday sookie is almost like a brand new puppy. No signs of pain, finally got to eat better and was able to go #2 without signs of pain. We just fell in love with this local vet and we can see that she a actually cares for her patients. And we only spent $50 with the meds included. Unbelievable how that emergency place almost robbed us naked. Lesson leHi there! Thanks for asking. I've been meaning to put an update on the entry last night but I got busy. She's doing so much better now, back to her old self. What a weekend we had tho. We took her to the emergency last Saturday after she puked, they only did an X-ray as the doc assumed she ingested something. Since they didn't find anything, they gave her fluids and nausea shot and let us take her home. We had to bring her back the next day, Sunday because she was not feeling any better. Still didn't want to eat nor drink and very weak and started to have that foul smelling white discharge. The doc did blood work this time and found that her white blood cells were elevated so she did have an infection. They sent us home with an antibiotic and $800 later. And she did a quick ultrasound from their 'crappy' machine as she stated for 'free'. The results scared us as she said one of her kidneys was enlarged and she was seeing something with her ureter that she assumes was accidentally tied up when she got spayed. Immediately asked us to let her stay in for a few days and have the specialist next door can really looked into the kidneys further for another $800. We had to refuse as it was sounding more ridiculous and my gut was saying NO. Next day, monday, we got an appointment with a local vet and had her checked up and this time we were more concered as she still hasn't gone potty #2 since Saturday morning. The vet pulled out the hard poop and her diagnosis was that since when she got spayed she was only given 3 days worth of pain meds, that she *ran out too early so Saturday all the pain just kicked in and her body couldn't handle, which was also the reason why she didn't want to go potty #2 because of the pain from pushing. This local vet prescribed a few more days of pain meds and also did an ultrasound on her kidneys as the doc from emergency sent her papers there. She said that the kidneys look perfectly fine and should there be nothing to worry about and her concern is more of her pain, appetite and bowel movement. Yesterday sookie is almost like a brand new puppy. No signs of pain, finally got to eat better and was able to go #2 without signs of pain. We just fell in love with this local vet and we can see that she a actually cares for her patients. And we only spent $50 with the meds included. Unbelievable how that emergency place almost robbed us naked. Lesson learned, thank God she's all better now. *Again I really appreciate all the responses. Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for updating us. We do worry. I'm so glad she's feeling better and that it was nothing serious. Also glad to hear you found a good vet. I would ask for her recommendations on a good e-vet, if God forbid, you should ever need one in the future.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am very glad to hear your girl is feeling better!  I am glad you found a good vet. I have learned to get second opinions. And ... Yes ... a "good E-Vet" is a must! My area E-Vet did a fantastic job stabilizing Leeo ... as he was at deaths door the night I took him to the ER ... and if the disease itself had not been a fatal one ... they would have saved his life ... without a doubt! 

I found an ER Hospital ... it is like a human hospital in the way of their ability to do complicated testing and surgeries on site. They have skilled surgeons on board ... no sending tests out. They also are equipped for long term hospital stays or transfers to and from your own vet. They are awesome! I hope you can find such a facility.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Glad to hear she is better!!! Need pictures of her.


----------



## sookie'sMom (Jul 1, 2012)

here's a quick snapshot from yesterday. we had an extra flag banner that i was able to use on her as a scarf. couldn't resist the cuteness..


----------

